# Electric sanders



## Doug Crf (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi I am wondering how good the dust collector on an
electric sander works.Would it work good enough to
do drywall work in a living room without worring about
dust getting in to our computer,stereo,tv.and just
making a mess.
Or am I dreaming.
Thank's Doug


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

You're pretty much dreaming. Cover everything in painters plastic (make sure that it's all off) and hook a shopvac to the sander. You'll still have some dust to contend with, just not as much.


----------

